# Kohlenschichtwiderstände



## Lls27 (17. Apr 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

 es geht wie im Titel genannt um Kohleschichtwiderstände.
Ich muss ein Programm schreiben, mit dem man 4 Farben aussuchen kann, dann soll man den jeweiligen richtigen Wert erhalten! Es geht wie im Titel genannt um Kohleschichtwiderstände.
Ich habe eine Website gefunden die so eine Ähnliches Programm aufführt:

Farbcode für Widerstände 2 - Rechner Farbcode Widerstand Berechnung Kennfarbe Widerstands Code Farb Ring Ringe - sengpielaudio

oder auch:
Widerstandsfarbcode (Widerstandskennzeichnung Widerstandsbestimmung Widerstandscode) ( runterscrollen, dann findet ihr eine Spalte wo man die Farbe herrausfinden kann.)

Also ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir sagen könntet welches Grafikprogramm für diese Aufgabe geeignet wäre oder sonst noch Anmerkungen dazu hättet.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Final_Striker (17. Apr 2012)

Lls27 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir sagen könntet welches Grafikprogramm für diese Aufgabe geeignet wäre oder sonst noch Anmerkungen dazu hättet.



Was willst du mit einem Grafikprogramm? In deinen verlinkten Beispielen werden doch einfach nur Widerstände berechnet und nichts gezeichnet oder so.


----------



## Lls27 (17. Apr 2012)

Wie soll ich an die Sache rangehen. Man hat mir gesagt ich solle eine grafische Oberfläche erstellen.


----------



## ARadauer (17. Apr 2012)

Weißt du was ein Grafikprogramm ist? 

Oder willst du einfach mit Swing Kästchen zeichnen?


----------



## Gast2 (17. Apr 2012)

Was du brauchst ist eine Grafikbibliothek! z.B. Swing (in Java enthalten). 
Ein Grafikprogramm ist z.B. Gimp! Damit bearbeitet man Grafiken != Benutzeroberfläche. 

Ich geb dir mal ein paar Stichworte nach denen du googeln kannst:

GUI Entwicklung 
Java Swing 
MVC Pattern


----------



## Final_Striker (17. Apr 2012)

Falls du schon Grundkenntnisse in Java besitzt dann kannst du dir das anschauen:
Trail: Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing (The Java™ Tutorials)


----------



## Lls27 (17. Apr 2012)

@ARadauer
ich kenn mich da ja ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut aus, daher frage ich ja auch hier.

danke an euch hoffe komme weiter


----------



## Final_Striker (17. Apr 2012)

Hast du überhaupt Ahnung von Java oder Programmieren allgemein?


----------



## Lls27 (17. Apr 2012)

Ja ich verfüge über Javakentnisse 
(und teilweise C++)


----------



## Final_Striker (17. Apr 2012)

Na dann kannst du ja anfangen dich mit Swing zu beschäftigen. Damit kannst du dann deine Benutzeroberfläche erstellen.


----------



## Lls27 (17. Apr 2012)

Super danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------

